# Suche Recovery-CD



## Gebs (26 September 2008)

Hallo 

vor einiger Zeit hat meine Frau einen Sony Vaio PCG-NV309 bei Ebay gekauft.
Der Vorbesitzer hat natürlich keine Recovery-CD mitgeschickt.
Jetzt hat der Rechner nach der Installation von iTunes die Grätsche gemacht.

Deshalb suche ich eine Recovery-CD mit XP Home. Bei Sony könnte ich eine
bekommen, aber 45 € für Software zu investieren für einen Rechner, der kaum
so viel Wert ist, ist mir zu viel.

Wenn jemand von Euch sowas hat und mir zu einem vernüftigen Preis 
schicken kann, kann ich wieder ein Lächeln ins Gesicht meine Frau
zaubern.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## der_iwan (26 September 2008)

*Du hast doch*

sicherlich auf dem Notebook den Lizensaufkleber.
Kann man dann nicht jede beliebige XP Home CD nehmen?

der_iwan


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 September 2008)

Gebs schrieb:


> ...  aber 45 € für Software zu investieren für einen Rechner, der kaum
> so viel Wert ist ...



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so wie der_iwan, Du hast ja eine Lizenz.

Der Vorteil der Sony-CD wäre wahrscheinlich, dass alle Treiber 
mit auf der CD sind und mit installiert werden. Ist halt die Frage
ob Dir die Zeitersparnis 45 Euros Wert ist.


----------



## der_iwan (27 September 2008)

*alte Treiber*



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sehe ich auch so wie der_iwan, Du hast ja eine Lizenz.
> 
> ...


 
Die Treiber sollte man sich sowieso vorher besorgen,denn die Treiber
auf der Recovery CD sind eh nicht mehr die jüngsten.


----------



## Sarek (27 September 2008)

Es gibt mehrere Versionen von XP Home. (OEM, Vollversion, Systembuilder ...)
Die License Keys sind nicht kompatibel zueinander.

Diese Erfahrung mußte ich leider selbst schon machen.

Es kann also sein das der Sony-Key nur mit einer Sony Recovery funzt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 September 2008)

Sarek schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Versionen von XP Home. (OEM, Vollversion, Systembuilder ...)
> Die License Keys sind nicht kompatibel zueinander.



Dann wäre eine neue Version aus der *Bucht* eine günstigere
Möglichkeit ...


----------



## s.leuschke (27 September 2008)

Hast Du keinen PC Laden in der Nähe, den Du gut kennst ?
Mit deiner Lizens kann er Dir die Software raufspielen, mit Deinen Key.


Gruss Sven


----------



## Gebs (28 September 2008)

Erst mal DANKE @all!

Gestern war ich bei nem Computerservice. Die haben mir KOSTENLOS eine
Recovery-CD von einem anderen Notebook ausgeliehen. Die Installation
funktionierte einwandfrei. Die Registrierung ging aber nur per Telefon.
Nachdem ich mir alle Treiber bei sony besorgt habe läuft der Rechner 
wieder tadellos.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## s.leuschke (2 Oktober 2008)

100% i.O.
das hört man ger


----------

